# black hair lightend to add red highlights



## kimb (Feb 26, 2007)

ok so i have een dying my hair black now for some time and i wanted to add in blood red or a shimmery burgandy color.

my friend lightened it in a few section where i wanted the peek aboo colors and then we put the red on it. The hair color turned pink  so we redyed it with a different product and the color was just what i wanted but now i washed it a few days later and there already starting t fade...do you think i should just say screw it and go back to black or does andy one know whats the issue or know of a product that will definatly hold. 

Im going to london on sunday and wanna look cool
 lol.. im a dork but its true.

HELP!
<3 Kim
TIA!


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 26, 2007)

If you're using a demi or semi permanent hair colour it will fade after the first wash. Reds are notorious for fading fast. What product did you use for the reds you did?


----------



## kimb (Feb 26, 2007)

the first one she use was a chi color and the 2nd was feria hair color nt a bot but bought seperate with the color and developer


----------



## junealexandra (Feb 26, 2007)

I have the same trouble when I go to a salon it never works.

I recently used Loreal Color Rays in Red - on natural hair it's very vibrant but on already colored hair it's must more blended. 
and it lasts.


----------



## Katja (Feb 26, 2007)

*Reds tend to fade faster.  I would recommend not washing your hair everyday, and switch to once every other day, and be sure to use a shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair. 

*


----------



## kimb (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Reds tend to fade faster.  I would recommend not washing your hair everyday, and switch to once every other day, and be sure to use a shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair. 

*_

 
I do this already. I think i just am not gonna have luck with this red color in my hair. LOL


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 25, 2007)

Get adore from creative impressions and leave it in your hair for an hour- you can mix it in your conditioner (wear gloves, if you get manicures-colour sticks to polish) as well. It really lasts longer this way.


----------



## NaturallyME (May 21, 2007)

make sure your giving your hair lots of moisture!! the coloring affects....especially 2 in a row could leave u with very dry and stiff tresses


----------



## Glamgirlie (May 22, 2007)

The colour is fading fast because your hair may be more porous after dying your hair black for so long, this just means that your cuticles dont lie as flat as they should so they dont keep the colour locked in to your hair shaft. Although a red colour will fade quickly anyway.


----------

